# Case Uni-loader



## retnavhmc (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello. I have been given a Case Uni-loader to "fix" and it has me baffled. Not sure which unit it is, appears to be a 1816 or 1818. Hx on this machine is it was rolled, righted, then the engine threw a rod, was replaced with a GX610 Honda, and has never been right since, left out to sit a couple years. I got it running, first thing off found it about 7 gallons low on hydraulic fluid, once running found the left hydraulic hoses from pump to drive were reversed - swapped them. Now left side are in sync with right - push handles both go forward, pull both go backward. Moves forward and backward with ease - but when attempting to turn either way the machine completely bogs down and won't move. With the machine on blocks the drive wheels move as such in a turn - right running forward, left running backwards and vice-versa. I am wondering if the rest of the hoses are routed correctly and there's not a restriction somewhere. To facilitate the engine swap the hydraulic filter had to be reloated and there are hoses running every which direction (I am the third person to be wrenching on this machine since it was last useful). Any ideas? Anyone have photo's of the hose routing?


----------

